# having a bad day



## lou/s (Jan 19, 2012)

hi having a bad day today!!  everyone on ******** seem to be announcing pregnancys. have new patient evening on thursday and appointment with consultant next week  
ready to start icsi.
noone in my family or my husband knows how i'm feeling feel really down 
xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Sending u a big  its awful seeing several pg announcements at once. Focus on ur dates, and u will be  joining the pg club soon  xx


----------



## lou/s (Jan 19, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Aimee28 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Lou/s

I really feel for you.. im having a lot of bad days at the moment - everyone i know seems to be having babies and my friend has recently found out she is having twins! its so heartbreaking.. ive been trying for 2 years and it seems others only try for a few months!!

How are you feeling today?
xx


----------



## MissM (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi.. I came across your post and can I say you're not the only one!! We're about to start DIUI and I feel exactly the same... my brother had a wee baby boy yesterday. I was so happy for him and went up to see them but I've crashed back down with a bump.. and I've had to take the day off work.. I can't stop crying. I generally cope well but it usually sneaks up on me when I'm not expecting it   
Pregnancy/babies are everywhere, but that's life. You have to focus on the positives and remember there is always someone worse off than you and I know it can be so so very hard.

I wish you all the very best of luck xxx


----------



## lou/s (Jan 19, 2012)

hi thank you for your replies just been to new patient evening at our fertility centre.
they explained all the different treatments processes etc felt it more beneficial for my hubby as he hasn't spent endless evenings researching on the internet!!
felt slightly more positive then go on ******** and my best friend announces that she is beginning to feel her baby moving! 
i am so pleased for her but in one fell swoop i find myself feeling 
still feels such a long road ahead of us with no certainty however next appointment nest week then we go away for a week to get some sunshine


----------

